# Spring Positioning on a Cantilever beam



## HawksOkeyoJr (Jan 16, 2013)

Hallo guy,

I hope its not asking too much, but i really need help with this, Urgently.

I have a cantilever, with point load P=100 at the end tip.

A spring(K=500) attached to the cantilever perpendicularly at UNKNOWN position.

I KNOW the deflection at the end tip. and the rest of the parameters, the only thing UNKNOWN is the POSITION where i can place this spring to generate the known deflection at the tip.

Can somebody help me formulate a formula which can help me get this position.

I will appreciate your help guyz, am really stuck on this.

I hope its well understood, if not, i can generate a drawing and attach it.

Thank you guyz.


----------



## Layman (Jan 16, 2013)

Page 3-218 of Steel Construction Manual, 13th edition gives you equations to obtain deflection of any point on a Cantilever beam due to a concentrate load on any location. The algebraic summation of end deflections due to the known end load and unknow spring load equals the known deflection at beam end. This gives you one equation. Do the same thing for deflection at spring location, the result equals the unknown spring force F/spring K. This gives you another equation. You have two equations and two variables, F and X (distance of between beam end and F), then you can figure out the results of not only the location of F, but also the value of F.


----------

